# Les femmes dans les Forces



## Frantireur (23 May 2005)

C'est pour s'avoir si il y a beaucoup de femmes dans les Forces. 
C'est que j'apprécie toujours la présence féminine héhé 
Je sais qu'il en ÃƒÂ , mais dans quel métier sont-elles plus concentré et si il y a moyen de les quidnaper...hihi ;D >


----------



## Bitzkrieg (23 May 2005)

Pas dans les métiers de combat en tout cas

Fait quelques recherches sur www.dnd.ca et tu vas trouver des statistiques


----------



## 1R22eR (23 May 2005)

Il a des femme en masse dans l armée mais fais attention a ce que tu vas faire ou dire ou meme ce que tu regarde si tu veux pas te ramasse dans la pire marde que tu ne peux t imaginer il connaisse tres bien les regle stricte sur le harcelement!! meme si c est une joke de cul il peuvent te foutre une plainte au cul et te faire virer des forces pratiquement ou ben scrapper ta carriere.


----------



## aesop081 (23 May 2005)

Vandooze said:
			
		

> Il a des femme en masse dans l armée mais fais attention a ce que tu vas faire ou dire ou meme ce que tu regarde si tu veux pas te ramasse dans la pire marde que tu ne peux t imaginer il connaisse tres bien les regle stricte sur le harcelement!! meme si c est une joke de cul il peuvent te foutre une plainte au cul et te faire virer des forces pratiquement ou ben scrapper ta carriere.



C'est pourquoi ce thread est pas mal niaiseux !!


----------



## 1R22eR (23 May 2005)

lol  ;D


----------



## Rebel_RN (23 May 2005)

J' espere que c'est une Farce. Ce n'ais pas drole de tout et c'est insultant. J'espere tu veillise. Prend une grande marche sur un petit quais.


----------



## aesop081 (23 May 2005)

Je propose un lock sur ce thread.....


----------



## JeMeSouviens (23 May 2005)

Bon alors pour donner une réponse sérieuse...

Il n'y a pas beaucoup de femmes dans les métiers de combat comme l'a dit Vandooze. Il y en a quand même, mais très peu. Par contre il y en a beaucoup dans d'autres métier comme les médic.

Ça dépend vraiment des métiers, comme dans la vie civile!


----------



## Frantireur (23 May 2005)

Je mescuse, se n'était pas pour insulter personne mais plutot un renseignement. C'est toujours bon ÃƒÂ  s'avoir...
Et je sais maintenant qui faut faire attention... :
Dire le mot femme et on crie au viole...hmmm
Mais on dirait que se sujet est taboux :-X je comprend pas, faudrait etre plus ouvers, ya rien de mal qu'un gars s'informe sur les filles quoi!
Et _quidnaper _ était dans un sens figuré rien de méchant, peut etre mal exprimé

wow sa réactionne se sujet lÃƒÂ 

Et je croie pas avoir besoin de viellir pour parler du sexe oposé, je suis désolé pour l'impasse


----------



## Frantireur (23 May 2005)

merci pour la réponse héhé désolé


----------



## 1R22eR (23 May 2005)

Bon je vais jouer l arbitre (tite tappe dans le dos a tout le monde pour consoler les offensé lol) Juste rappeller que tout le monde peut s exprimer ceux que ca fait pas leur affire ben ecrivez rien , retenez vous voila!!


----------



## Rebel_RN (24 May 2005)

Apologie ou non c'est le principle de tes mots. C'est pas acose que tu dit le mots femme c'est le mannier de quoi tu dits. Ce n'est pas acceptable farce ou non.


----------



## 1R22eR (24 May 2005)

Bon c est beau ya un STOP a toute ya compris le message pas obligé d en rajouter merci  (Pis en passant le sens de l humour des fois est utilisé ici  )


----------



## danielbouchard (24 May 2005)

REBEL_RN, je suis pas un dictionnaire mais tu fais des fautes comme j'ai rarement vu ca ici. :warstory:

Surement parce-que tu était frustré  , j'imagine. 

et moi je n'embarque pas dans ce topics, trop hot comme sujet!


----------



## Horse_Soldier (24 May 2005)

danielbouchard said:
			
		

> REBEL_RN, je suis pas un dictionnaire mais tu fais des fautes comme j'ai rarement vu ca ici. :warstory:
> 
> Surement parce-que tu était frustré   , j'imagine.
> 
> et moi je n'embarque pas dans ce topics, trop hot comme sujet!


daniel,

Faut pas oublier que pour bien des gens ici, le français n'est pas leur langue première.  Faut plutôt encourager les gens ÃƒÂ  s'exprimer dans leur deuxième langue, non?


----------



## danielbouchard (24 May 2005)

Oui tu as bien raison, mon anglais laisse ÃƒÂ  désirer et mon francais aussi d'ailleur!! c'est pour taquiner un peu .

Plutot pour lancer une petite pointe sur la frustration!  

Bye!


----------



## 1R22eR (24 May 2005)

A NOTER!!! LE SUJET EST: Les femmes dans les forces!!!  

>>>Laisez faire les fautes de francais ou encore traiter l'autre d'épais reprennez le sujet si vous avez rien a dire, disez rien!!<<<​
 A NOTER!!! LE SUJET EST: Les femmes dans les forces!!!


----------

